# my friend teaching some newaza



## jarrod (Jan 23, 2009)

http://groups.ku.edu/~judo/media.shtml

here are some youtube clips of my friend kelly teaching at the university of kansas judo club.  he helps me teach at my grappling club & helps out at KU also.  he's a good guy, very technical.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Jan 24, 2009)

jarrod said:


> http://groups.ku.edu/~judo/media.shtml
> 
> here are some youtube clips of my friend kelly teaching at the university of kansas judo club. he helps me teach at my grappling club & helps out at KU also. he's a good guy, very technical.
> 
> jf


 

Interesting move. I can see where, if you were the bottom person, and made the mistake of trying to get up by lifting your head and shoulder, you would in turn help him to apply the technique.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes thanks!


----------



## Steve (Jan 24, 2009)

jarrod said:


> http://groups.ku.edu/~judo/media.shtml
> 
> here are some youtube clips of my friend kelly teaching at the university of kansas judo club.  he helps me teach at my grappling club & helps out at KU also.  he's a good guy, very technical.
> 
> jf


Very cool.  The first video of the kataha-jime, is one of my "go to" submissions from side control.  I don't do it exactly the same way, but I can personally attest that it's a solid technique.  

One tip is if you're having trouble isolating that near side arm, you can sit through to a scarf hold position to drive that arm up, and then immediately move back into side control, driving that knee high up under the arm.  Getting that arm isolated is critical.

I also finish differently.  I drop my hips to the mat and then work on getting my head low to the mat, too.  Also, if it doesn't seem to be getting tight, it's usually because you're hips are too close.  Using your toes to scootch away from the uke just an inch or two changes the angle of the choke and will often be the difference between burning your arms out and getting a submission. 

As an aside, this concept works for many chokes.  For example, if you're having trouble finishing a triangle choke and everything else seems correct (fit is deep, arm is across etc), try shoulder-walking back.  It changes the angle of the choke by pulling the uke's chin up.  Usually, a matter of an inch or less to get the submission.

The "Polish Wizzer" isn't something I've seen before.  I'll have to play around with that. 

Thanks for posting the videos!


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet videos.


----------

